# برنامج تعلم و التدريب على الدوائر الهيدروليكية ببساطة



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اسطوانة عبارة عن برنامج فلاش لتعليم الهيدروليك

بداية من المبادىء (FLUID MECHANICS)

حتى تكوين hydraulics system

و التحكم فيه

و أسئلة على كل chapter









الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/index.php



انتظر الردود ان أعجبكم الموضوع​


----------



## abomahr (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssssss*


----------



## defo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع كويس 
بس ياخي الموضوع مكرر في المنتدى اكثر من مره


----------



## سيد الجمل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى اكريم


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادتكم​


----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (14 ديسمبر 2009)

gaberr2000 قال:


> جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك



يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير غلى ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7med4u (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العاافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد انتفعتم بهذا العلم ان شاء الله​


----------



## simko (7 فبراير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

simko قال:


> thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu




you welcome again​


----------



## ايمن فجة (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يديك العافية دا الانا كنت بفتش عليهو


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

ايمن فجة قال:


> الله يديك العافية دا الانا كنت بفتش عليهو



جزاك الله كل خير

اتمنى ان تكون قد وجدت مبتغاك​


----------



## ضياء عربى (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

ضياء عربى قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج و على المشاركة


----------



## mohammadjaber (25 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

هدا الموقع جميل جدا بالرغم انني لم ارى السيدي لانه عندي مشكلة مع موقع التحميل


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> مشكور على البرنامج و على المشاركة





mohammadjaber قال:


> هدا الموقع جميل جدا بالرغم انني لم ارى السيدي لانه عندي مشكلة مع موقع التحميل



جزاكم الله كل خير 
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (25 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
على المجهود الرائع
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## captainhass (26 يونيو 2010)

جمال ابو يوسف قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
> على المجهود الرائع
> تقبل تحياتى



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## طــائر الســـلام (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ... ولكن عندما انزلت 7 اجزاء مفيش حاجة عايزة تفتح .... برجاء المساعدة .... وفقك الله


----------



## captainhass (29 يونيو 2010)

طــائر الســـلام قال:


> شكرا على المجهود ... ولكن عندما انزلت 7 اجزاء مفيش حاجة عايزة تفتح .... برجاء المساعدة .... وفقك الله



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

أولا يجب مراعاة ان هناك password لفك ضغط الأجزاء
يجب فك الأجزاء معا

عن طريق أول جزء فقط تنقر عليه right click ثم Extract here

بعد فك الضغط سينتج ملف iso يمكنك تشغيله كاسطوانة وهمية أو يمكنك فك ضغطه

انصحك باستخدام برنامج power iso

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضحا​


----------



## اسامة السنجك (29 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## captainhass (29 يونيو 2010)

اسامة السنجك قال:


> thank you



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## معتز احمد محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

معتز احمد محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## kindheart186 (4 يوليو 2010)

*جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

kindheart186 قال:


> *جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك*​



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبدالوهاب علام (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2010)

عبدالوهاب علام قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------

